# To Rock or not to Rock



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, here's the deal, I'm new to snowboarding and looking for some gear to call my own... bet you haven't heard that before. haha

Anyways, my trouble lies with camber vs. rocker. I will probably never see fresh pow and will almost always be riding groomed man made snow. So far, in all my research I'm leaning towards a traditional camber board but it seems like rocker is the majority of boards out there. 

As for riding I'm mostly into the rollers and hitting some jumps here and there. With me being a big boy, 6'3" 230 lbs I feel I need all the edge hold I can get. With that being said and the fact that I don't see myself hitting rails ever or especially in the near future I'm leaning towards the camber boards. But, here lies my worries.

Buttering and pop seem to lie in the camber boards. According to all I have read. And once I get good enough buttering looks like something I would like and I definitely want pop. 

So, what would the veterans recommend? Rocker or Camber? I would like an All-Mountain Rocker but I don't see very many of them at all. Like I said I am just beginning and have only rode two boards, one traditional camber and one rocker. I'm not scared of the catch as my size can overcome it.

P.S., I could have all this wrong and if I do please correct me.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

buttering is a bunch easier on a rocked board...but it sounds like you should go cambered


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kind of what I figured but how does the pop in a camber vs. rocker come out? Me thinking physics I would imagine a camber board would have more pop being that it is designed like a spring but I've been reading the opposite. 

Also, I would imagine a camber board is faster being that your weight is more evenly proportioned along the entire board. I like some speed as the place I usually ride at is pretty flat.

Also, if I start trying to pull off 180's and 360's I would imagine I would have more room for error on the landing with a rocker.... am I right?


----------

